# Australian Freshwater Turtle Conservation & Research



## expansa1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello, 
We would like to let everyone know that AFTCRA (Australian 
Freshwater Turtle Conservation & Research Association) has been 
formed and is up and running. 
We need help with as many memberships as possible. If you can help by supporting our association, we will be able to help protect 
turtles in the wild and prevent their disappearance 
altogether. The association would like to make a difference to our 
endangered and vulnerable freshwater turtles. For so many years now 
marine turtles have commanded all of the attention while their 
freshwater counterparts have continued to suffer with hardly any 
consideration given to them. This organisation is a non-profit one, 
dedicated to the protection of freshwater turtles. Our first project will be working in conjunction with Tiaro & district Landcare on the endangered Mary river turtle.
If any further information is required please don't hesitate to 
contact us at [email protected] 
Please follow the link below to the AFTCRA INFO AND APPLICATION 
http://www.carettochelys.com/aftcra.htm 
Please help!! 



Regards, 
Craig & Gabrielle Latta


----------

